# Zoey is gone



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Last night when we were out for the last potty break of the day, a bobcat jumped over the wall in the backyard and grabbed Zoey. Riley valiantly tried to charge the bobcat, but the cat was over the wall with Zoey in a flash. My sons rushed out of the house when they heard me screaming and went in pursuit of the cat, but he was so fast. We searched until 1 am hoping she got away, but there was no trace of her. My youngest son is absolutely devasted. Zoey was his little princess. She had such a fun, mischievous personality. All day, Riley has gone from room to room searching for Zoey. We are all completely heartbroken.

I live in a very populous surburban area. There is a 2.5 million sq foot shopping mall one block from my house. I have encountered bobcats when hiking, but I never seen one in my neighborhood. 

Zoey, my precious, little angel, we will miss you so much. I am so sorry that I could not save you.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am speechless and heartbroken for you. I am so sorry for you and your family!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Debbie, I am so very sorry and can only imagine the horror you experienced. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh Debbie, I'm so sorry to hear this. I know your whole family is devastated. You will all be in my prayers.

Do you think there may be a chance that she could be found alive? Was she wearing a collar? I am just sick about this, too.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this your poor children and Zoey!!!! I lived in an area of So Calif. called Palos Verdes there were red foxes along with big owls that come from Canada, it is hard to believe but it happens. Hugs.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I am so sorry, I couldn't bear reading this. It is my biggest fear(birds) ,never thought about bobcats. I hope you will feel the forums arms around you.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh my god...I could hardly read what you are telling us. I am just sick about it. I can't even imagine.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh my God! I gasped when I read this. That was my dream, that I woke up from devastated just a few days ago. There are no words to express how I feel for you, for Zoey and for your family.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh I am so heartbroken for you and your family. 


Shirley H.


----------



## Bramble's Mummy (Mar 4, 2010)

Sending big hugs for what must be the most distressing and heartbreaking time for you. My heart really is breaking for you ;(


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

My heart stopped reading what happened.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

My heart hurts reading this - how powerless you must have felt. So sorry this happened... Hugs to you and your family


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

This was so shocking and horrifying. I'm so sorry that this has happened.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh my god! I am so sorry for you and your family. That's absolutely devastating.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Debbie I'm so sorry. I can't imagine your pain. So so sorry.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, I am so very sorry! I can't even imagine what your family has been through.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh I so didn't want to read this. I am shocked and devastated for you and your family. A JR terrier was killed here recently by a coyote.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sick at heart for you and your family. What a horrible thing to happen. I'm so sorry.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my god, no, no, no, no please no... oh my heart is breaking for you and your family... weeping for all of you. oh how I wish these words weren't true. oh my gosh I am stunned. Debbie I am/will be praying for you and your family ... and sweet Zoey.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss, it's unimaginable. Sending cyber hugs and healing vibes your way.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm so very sorry, Debbie . . .your family is in my prayers


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Debbie this is so awful. I could barely read your post. I am so sorry.
Miracles do happen and I am praying for your family.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I was horrified reading this. I am so sorry for you and your family.
You are in my prayers.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my God! (((((Hugs))))) to you! I could not believe what I was reading. I hope you and your son find comfort and support through all your friends on the forum.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is so awful, I can hardly even type.


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh my God I am stunned, I find it hard to imagine this sort of thing happening. I am so very very sorry


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, and that of your family.
The cats are like machines and it is done quickly.

This is happening far too often in populated communities.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry for you and your family. It's a nightmare.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:grouphug:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh my God... Debbie, I am so sorry. This is terrible and so scary. Sending my prayers so you all have peace in your heart. Hugs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Debbie I just read this thread and my heart is breaking for you. It really is happening way too often, with bobcats, coyotes and fox! What a horrible thing for you and your family to experience. 
You guys will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry. I am sitting here crying, so I can only imagine how your family feels. Prayers to you.

Someone on Havanese Talk had their puppy taken by a coyote. Her yard was fenced, too. So sad.

I would be very careful with Riley since the bobcat knows he's there. Maybe only take him out on a leash.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

I am so, so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Debbie I am so sad for you and your family. And for little zoey.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

I am speechless and heartbroken for you and your family. So sorry to read what happened. Sending {{hugs}} and prayers.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG I am so sorry for your loss how terrible! It has always been my fear especially with my parent's little chihuahua when she was still alive - we had coyotes and birds of prey. I'm actually on the verge of tears but I strongly believe we will one day see our loved ones again, including our beloved pets. I hope you and your family will find a way to get through this trauma.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh Debbie, I am SO sorry for you, your fanily AND Zoey! What a HORRIBLE thing to happen. I am just heartbroken for you.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Debbie, I am in tears as I read this. My heart is broken for you and your family. What a horrible tragedy. Please contact the police or animal control so they can let your neighbors know it's not safe. Sweet Zoey is in my prayers.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Debbie, How horrible. I am so very sorry! 

Have you informed the authorities (animal control)? It may be good to let them know, that Bobcat can also go for a small child and they may have to relocate him/her.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

I am heartbroken to hear about Zoey. I am so sorry this has happened.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, my heart goes out to you and your family. How horrible and shocking. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

That was hard to read. I am soooo sorry. We live in the country, and that is one of the reasons I am training Gabby to go potty indoors. I know your heart is breaking for Zoey, and for your child. prayers........


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

How utterly heartbreaking for you all - big hugs to you and Riley.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't even begin to express my sorrow for you and your family. Someone has said it all. I do believe that you shouldn't let your other dog out except on a leash. The cat was probably hunting for it's cubs, so she will be back. Also, I know it is probably against the law, but I would invest i a shotgun and lay in wait for the beast. We wage war on the ***** and opossums here. I don't believe that the coyotes can get through the fence, but I have never thought of a bobcat. There have been sightings tht I just didn't pay attention to. I will from now on. ****, ****, ****


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Debbie, my heart goes out to you and your family. This is beyond horrifying to those of us reading about this - I can only imagine the horror you must have felt to witness it. I am so very sorry this has happened to your precious Zoey.


----------



## Amiga (Jan 24, 2012)

This is heartbreaking to read Debbie, I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

I am just sitting here crying with you and for your Zoey. I just can't imagine your pain. Your story will make us all more vigilant but I can't imagine how we can be more so. We just can't tie our furbabies to our bodies; extreme over-protection is bad, too.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

I am so glad YOU are ok and that your children were not outside. 

Bobcats have a definite mean streak and I do not for a second doubt that having found a meal, it will be back. I know it has been suggested by others but please call animal control and let them know ASAP so they can post warnings until either bobcat is found or moves on from area especially since it seems like this is not its usual territory and your neighbors need to be extra vigilant with their children and pets..


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Just heartwrenching. I am so sorry. I hope you have lots of people to talk to and support you as you get through the trauma.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Words cannot express my deep sorrow for your family. I agree with Lucile...I'd be hunting bobcat. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my God. I cannot imagine........there are no words other than I'm so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been thinking that maybe you should not take Riley in the back yard at all right now. I am assuming it was the backyard as you mentioned the wall. I would take him on the leash and go in the front yard if you have one or walk up and down the street where it is lit and have him potty. I looked up bobcats and they tend to walk the same route everyday.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't even have words to say. This is absolutely... beyond horrible. I feel so bad for poor Zoey and for your family.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

So sorry. That is horrible!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Debbie:

I can only imagine the grief and anguish you and your family are going through over this. Poor Zoey, poor Riley. Please don(t beat yourself up.

My worst fear has been that one of my fur-kids would be lost or stolen, but this is so much worse. We have coyotes and nasty racoons in the vicinity, and I need to research how to keep them away from my dogs when we are out for a walk in the neighborhood ( always on leash).

We are all so very sad for you and hope you can find some peace.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

There are just no words that can express how sorry I am for all of you. Prayers go out to you


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What a gut-wrenching experience to have to go through - I am so sorry for Zoey and your family. 

I agree with Lynne. Please make sure Riley is on leash whenever outside for now. Also, have your sons go out and search the yard and shine lights over the wall to look for watching eyes before you take Riley out during dark hours. 

We have coyotes that live locally and even an occasional mountain lion has been spotted in the area so we sweep the yard with flashlights before we let our dogs out at night.

My prayers are with you guys that the bobcat moves on and Riley can stay safe.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I am so very sorry that this horrific thing happened Debbie. My prayers are with you and you family.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss and how horrible it must have been for you and your family. Please accept my sympathy in this terrible time. Linda


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I am so very sorry for Zoey,you and all your family,this is a horrendous thing to happen.Sending you love and best wishes.I am sure you know far more about Bobcats than I do,but I was just researching them on the internet,and it said when a Bobcat has attacked successfully in a place it will try again in the same area,so just warning you to be very careful with Riley[I am sure you know this].


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Just like everyone else, my heart is breaking for you and your family. I wish there were some way all of us here on Havanese Forum could comfort all y'all. Our thoughts and prayers are with y'all.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Prayers are being sent! That is so heartbreaking.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Devastating news! I know you must be hurting my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm at a loss for words. My heart goes out to you. This is a horrific situation and I can't even express how sad I feel...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

my heart has been heavy ever since I read the sad news last night... I just can't wrap my mind around it. praying for you and your family, as well as sweet Riley... I keep hoping that maybe, somehow, by some miracle, maybe she got away?? Not likey, I guess, but I just can't accept that she is gone....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs Deb. I would let the authorities know about it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Tammy..I feel as you do. I have thought about this off and on all day long and I just start to choke up. I have spent more time then usual hugging my Whimsy today.


----------



## Jake and Mindy (Dec 29, 2009)

*So, So Sorry!*

Debbie, I have enjoyed reading your posts about wonderful little Zoey and the fun she had! So, so sorry for your loss. We are sending much love your way, Jake and Mindy


----------



## KirbysMom (Mar 30, 2011)

Debbie,
I am so very sorry for your loss- my heart aches for you and yours.

Prayers,
Pam


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Heartbreaking to read--healing thoughts and prayers for you and your family.
Julie & Carol


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Heartbreaking  My thoughts and prayers are with you & your family.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I keep coming back, trying to think of something to say, but I haven't come up with anything yet. Last night, when I read the first post to Pam, we were both speechless. We sat in the floor and called all the dogs to us, and just hung out in a big mass. They felt the loss too.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your love and support. It really means alot to me and my family.

My 16 year old son is an absolute wreck. Zoey was his baby and he is really struggling. He's had terrible nightmares about what happened and has not been able to sleep. He hasn't gone to school for the past two days. I am trying to stay strong for him, but it is difficult. I really wish I could help cope better with this tragedy. 

We are only taking Riley out front on a leash. I am very thankful that he was not hurt during the attack. One of my neighbors called animal control, but they were unable to find a den in the area.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

OMGOSH........there are just no words.....I am so sorry that you and your family are going through this.......I worry every night about coyotes around here and my bf constantly says they will not come around if we are out there...I think this just proves that you NEVER know what a wild animal is or isn't going to do...........again I am so sorry!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

This is just heartbreaking. I wish there was something I could say to easy the pain you and yours must be going through right now. I am so sorry for all of you. You will be in my prayers. Give Riley a big hug from me.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

OMG I am sooooo sorry for your loss, one of our worst nightmares has come true for your family. I am keeping you in our thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Debbie..maybe your vet could put you in touch with an organization that gives 'pet grief counseling' in your area. They do exist and may prove to be helpful to you. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG...you poor things, you! I can't even imagine what you are going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I am utterly speechless and am actually feeling physically ill after reading what happened. I want to echo the support and prayers being offered here for you and for your entire family. 

I am glad that animal control has been contacted. This is such a shocking situation.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Debbie, you've been on my mind all week. I'm so sad for you guys. I have a son the same age as yours and we've suffered two sudden losses of beloved dogs over the past year. He grieved hard, too. You might want to think about having him talk to a grief counselor like was suggested. I hope whatever you do brings you some comfort and peace. We'll all help you throught this.

There have been so many complaints in our area about coyotes, the city launched a website to record sightings. I just heard that within 10 days there have been 165 sightings logged, from all over. On Monday my husband watched one cross a busy 4-lane road in broad daylight, at noontime.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Debbie, take this for what it's worth. I realized the moment I read your post the other night that the dream (nightmare) I'd had just a few days before was about this. I have felt guilty for days that I didn't put it out there at the time but I just didn't make the connection at the time. Many messages have come to me over the years in dreams but I haven't focused on this for a long time so I missed the clues. 

The one thing I want you to know is that the overwhelming feeling I had when it was happening in my dream -- there was no time to react. It happened in a split second and there was nothing you could have done that would have changed the outcome. My heart is still breaking for you and I know exactly how you feel. I felt it.

God bless you all as you come out of the dark shadow of this unimaginable act.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

really sorry for your loss.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Debbie, I am so sorry for your loss  Extra hugs to Riley and the kids...I can only imagine how hard it must be on them.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Debbie, take this for what it's worth. I realized the moment I read your post the other night that the dream (nightmare) I'd had just a few days before was about this. I have felt guilty for days that I didn't put it out there at the time but I just didn't make the connection at the time. Many messages have come to me over the years in dreams but I haven't focused on this for a long time so I missed the clues.
> 
> The one thing I want you to know is that the overwhelming feeling I had when it was happening in my dream -- there was no time to react. It happened in a split second and there was nothing you could have done that would have changed the outcome. My heart is still breaking for you and I know exactly how you feel. I felt it.
> 
> God bless you all as you come out of the dark shadow of this unimaginable act.


Your dream was definitely a premonition. I am a believer. Over the years, I have had dreams that have come true, usually within a few days of having the dream. Even if you had posted about your dream, I don't know that I would have heeded the warning because I would have never imagined that a wild animal would attack my dog when I was only 8 feet away. I only hope my story will help others be more vigilant with their precious dogs.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this. What a horrible experience. Zoey looks so beautiful.I live in the northeast and we have raccoons. I am always afraid they will attack at night. I am thinking of you.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG! So sorry. I am totally speechless. My mother leaves in an area where there is there are a lot of coyotes and my biggest fear is for Maya to encounter one of them. I never let her off the leash while I am there with her despite her constanly saying "she'll be fine." Once again so very sorry for your loss.:grouphug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Debbie, I've been beating myself up for not saying it sooner. I wished so that I could have made a difference. In the end, it is you who are helping me. I sit here still with heart broken.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Debbie, I've been beating myself up for not saying it sooner. I wished so that I could have made a difference. In the end, it is you who are helping me. I sit here still with heart broken.


Geri, please do not beat yourself up. It could have been any of us that your dream was about. There is no way of knowing. I did read your post about the dream and never in a million years did I think something so horrific would happen. You are a very kind hearted person.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geri , dear, this is no more your fault than it is Deb's. We all dream scary things like this. I have. We hear the stories here or there, and they scare us. And then we dream them. We care so much for our dogs , that it is inevitable. Please don't blame yourself. This sort of thing is becoming more and more common . With the internet we hear more and more about it.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

I am so sorry Debbie. Loosing our beloved pets is heartbreaking. I will pray for you and for your family that god may bring you comfort.
Hugs


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

oh my gosh. I am so sorry for you and your family that is unbelievable. Thoughts and prayers with you.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

My heart absolutely ACHES for you!! How traumatic. This guy hangs around the pond behind my house and I took this in the tree that overlooks my pups potty area, yesterday afternoon. It's scary.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lanabanana said:


> My heart absolutely ACHES for you!! How traumatic. This guy hangs around the pond behind my house and I took this in the tree that overlooks my pups potty area, yesterday afternoon. It's scary.


Fortunately, Bald Eagles are mostly fish and carrion eaters. That's probably why he was hanging around... your pond, not your pup!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I am so sad for you, Debbie. No words can give comfort.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Debbie all of us on this forum our truly sorry. I cannot even imagine what you experienced.
I have been giving Maya lots of extra hugs since reading your post. Please let any of us know if there is anything that we can do to ease your pain.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

How absolutely devastating. I am so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

That is so horrible. I am so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## havmum2b (Feb 2, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Wishing you comfort during this difficult time. Hugs!!!


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 21, 2011)

Im sorry for your loss. I could just imagine the pain your children are feeling


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Debbie, I have been thinking about you and your family all week. I hope that your son is doing better-as better as can be. Give hugs to him and Riley.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Debbie, I have been thinking about you and your family all week. I hope that your son is doing better-as better as can be.


Me too. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Debbie! Many hugs for whole family, especially your son. Dear little Zoey is watching you from the other side of rainbow! She is little canine saint watching over and protecting all pups in such danger. 
All love from Roki and Marina


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your support. Evelyn suggested counseling for my son and on Friday I took him in for session with a therapist. My son was completely fixated on the horrible way Zoey died. The therapist tried to re-direct him to focus on all the positive memories he had of Zoey. The therapy really seemed to help. I think he is moving forward.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

I can relate to his fixation very well. It is just a terrible and traumatic way to lose someone you love. When my 2 year old cat was hit by a car it was the only thing I could think about for months, that very moment which I haven't even witnesses playing over and over in my mind, and I'm more than twice as old as your son. 
Good to hear that the therapy seems to have an effect in helping him think about all the beautiful moments they shared together instead of only thinking about the way she died. Again, I'm so sorry for all of you that you have to go through this...I wish you strength and healing in the days to come.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

good to hear that your family is 'moving forward' ... such a tragic loss, my heart still breaks for your family and for the loss of sweet Zoey. 
I haven't even been able to tell my kids yet... or Tillie. :hug:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad things are getting a bit better. I hope time will heal.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Good job taking him to a therapist! I tend to dwell on stuff like that too, and never had any therapy! I often think if I had, I'd be a whole different person!...in a good way! Glad to hear he's doing better...I hope you are as well!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

glad you and the family are on the road to recovery. You have been on my mind a lot lately.!! And yes sweet Zoey is watching from above. She will always be with you!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm glad you took your son for counseling and I'm glad it's helping. I supposed I wanted to let you know that I've been thinking about you too. Not that it helps, but I do feel for you and your family.


----------



## hmrgang (Sep 7, 2007)

We all wish we could each take a little bit of your grief away, but of course we can't. The utter horror and deep sadness we feel is nothing compared to yours. My wish for you and your family is that the memories of all the good times with Zoey will bring you comfort and joy in time. I just love her pictures.

Phyllis


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Poor Zoey. So sad, 
I am so sorry for you. Hug comes your way.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

So sorry to read this post Debbie. I am so shocked this could happen and my sympathies go out to you and your family. What a horrific thing to witness.

I hope you and your son will be able to get to a point where you can celebrate the joy and time Zoey did spend in your lives instead of the tragic last couple of minutes. I know that is hard to do.......I am praying for you both (((hugs)))


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I've not been active on the forum for the last several months, but your post caught my eye and I have to add my condolences and heartfelt sympathy to you and your family. Zoey will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge - he'll be the one with his tail wagging {{{Hugs from Jim and Lynda and Snikers and Snoopy }}


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

omg, i cant imagian what you must be going thru, im so sorry for you loss


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm also so sorry....God Bless you all.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I just read your post and don't know what to say. I'm so sorry about Zoey.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Debbie,

My condolences  I am so very sad to hear this happened, speechless, really.  :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

There are no words...I will remember you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

*Zoey the Predecessor*

Debbie - I"m new here - I noticed your thread, and put off reading it, as I frequent forums where dogs commonly die - the forums are about canine diabetes, and typically, the dogs die of something ELSE, not diabetes; same was true for my Australian Terrier, Kumbi, who died of cancer.

And I was assuming Zoey was very old or sick - WOW WHAT A FALSE ASSUMPTION!

My heart goes out to you and your family (of course including Riley, champion defender as he tried to be) - but surely would not have been able to stop the bobcat, and I'm glad he's not injured, apart from the terrible, terrible loss - to all of you.

I live in a rural development, and we have all kinds of potentially dangerous wildlife in the area - owls, eagles, cougar, possibly bobcats, raccoons, mink, weasel.

I have a dog door, and Camellia uses it freely. My fenced yard is very small; now I am GLAD. I go out when Camellia goes out, to keep an eye on her, except sometimes at midday, when she goes out to sunbathe on the tiny deck right outside the dog door.

Your post serves as a reminder to renew my vigilance.

Holding you and your family VERY tight in my arms and heart. So glad you took your son to therapy; that's a wonderful thing to do. We so often have occasion to write condolences on the canine diabetes forums - but this sort is rare.

Zoey is now a Predecessor. She will come and hover in the large holes in your hearts, and talk to you, when you least expect it. She will have lessons to pass on to you, to benefit her Successors - Riley, first of all, and also, all your human family.

And she will remind you all of the wonderful moments in your lives together with her.

Cherish the good memories - the therapist sounds wonderful.

Mother Nature can be kind - and utterly cruel, as she was in this instance.

(((((((((( hugs to all of you! ))))))))))

With deepest condolences,
Wed, 29 Feb 2012 09:10:04 (PST)


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Debbie: I am also fairly new to this forum. I have tears in my eyes now just offering you my deepest sympathy. Please keep us posted on how your family is doing.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Out here we have coyotes, they have gotten two of my cats! Luckily my other two cats have not gone in the front yard. Herons have gotten some of my Koi. I had a puppy that disappeared on Holloween...I was devistated! 

My heartfelt hugs to you! No words....


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. This is so devastating! I just can't imagine the emotions you've gone through, but the news makes me want to cry. It really breaks my heart. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Debbie, I am so very sorry for your loss. Words cannot express the sadness. I only hope that with time and remembering the wonderful times you had with her, that those memories will offer you all comfort. 

So very sad.....


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't been on the forum much for the last while and was horrified to read this. Words cannot express my sympathy for you, your family, and Zoey. 

Robin


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I just read about Zoey and my heart is breaking. Two months ago our beloved goose was killed by an otter and the only thing that got us through was my sweet Ozzie. I don't know what I would do.... (((hugs)))


----------

